# What are you reading?



## deathwizard (Jul 16, 2007)

Here are the last five books I've read or re-read: _Midnight Tides_, Steven Erikson (four stars); _Word Wars_, Chris Stevenson (five stars); _Starship Troopers_, Robert A. Heinlein (three stars); _The Old Man and the Sea_, Ernest Hemingway (five stars); _The Children of Hurin_, Christopher Tolkien (two stars).

Here are the next five books I own and am planning on reading: _The Bonehunters_, Steven Erikson; _Flight of the Nighthawks_ (Book One), Raymond E. Feist; _Song for the Basilisk_, Patricia A. McKillip; _Dragon Bones_, Patricia Briggs; _Sword in the Storm_ (Book One), David Gemmell.

Anyone else care to share? Five or less is fine! Also, I'd love to hear comments on any of the above books, good or bad.


----------



## Who's Wee Dug (Jul 17, 2007)

It has been a longish time since I have read _Song for the Basilisk_, but I did enjoy it.
Two by Kim Harrison, Dead Witch Walking & The Good,the Bad & the undead 
Just coming to the end of lucifer's Dragon;Jon Courtenay Grimwood,next up Turn the Other Chick;Esther Friesner.


----------



## deathwizard (Jul 17, 2007)

Did you like Lucifer's Dragon?


----------



## The Ace (Jul 17, 2007)

"Phule's Company," by Robert Aspirin, a riot from end to end. Five stars.


----------



## Connavar (Jul 17, 2007)

Here is the last five books i have read.

_*The King Beyond the Gate*_ - _David Gemmell_ *Five Stars*
_*Vampire Hunter D*_ -  _Hideyuki Kikuchi_ *Four Stars*
_*Requeim for an Assassin*_ - _Barry Eisler_ *Five Stars*
_*The Overlook*_ - _Micheal Connelly_ *Two Stars* _by far the worst in HB series_.
_*The Black Company*_ -  _Glen Cook_ *Two stars*


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jul 17, 2007)

Hmmm...books that I have recently read...

- The Lies of Locke Lamora - _Scott Lynch_ (which I _loved_, t'was brilliant!)
- The Cat Who Walks Through Walls - _Robert Heinlein_ (enjoyable and I love Pixel - Blert!)
- Pyramids - _Terry Pratchett_ (I don't think you can ever say a bad thing about Terry! And he does come up with some very interesting -- and amusing -- plots)
- Garden of the Moon - _Steven Erikson_ (Slightly difficult at first to keep up with what seems like ten thousand characters (!) but was thoroughly enjoying it by the end. I'll definitely continue with the series)

Books that I shall be reading soon:

- Well, I'm currently reading through Royal Assassin by _Robin Hobb_. I wasn't blown away by Assassin's Apprentice, but this one seems to have started in a much stronger fashion and I'm enjoying it.
- Red Seas under Read Skies - _Scott Lynch_. Well, I enjoyed the first book so much, I _have_ to carry on with the series!
- Deadhouse Gates - _Steven Erikson_. I need to get back into the series before I forget all the characters!
- Tales of Suspense - _Edgar Allan Poe_. Bought this today and I really like Poe's stories so it'll be a good read.
- And probably either a _Heinlein_ (Stranger in a Strange Land or Glory Road) or a _Ray Bradbury_ (Something Wicked Comes this Way or October Country) to throw a bit of science fiction into the mix!


----------



## Who's Wee Dug (Jul 17, 2007)

deathwizard said:


> Did you like Lucifer's Dragon?


Yes it is turning out Ok read Neoaddix thought it was good, found out there was a sequal (in between there was a booksigning) had to read it to compare it to the 1st book,I have also bought End of the World Blues,and the blurb sounds good,I will be visiting the Roppongi district within the next month or so,and I have to read it before then just in case I can spot anything from the book.


----------



## deathwizard (Jul 18, 2007)

Connavar of Rigante said:


> Here is the last five books i have read.
> 
> _*The King Beyond the Gate*_ - _David Gemmell_ *Five Stars*
> _*Vampire Hunter D*_ - _Hideyuki Kikuchi_ *Four Stars*
> ...


 
These are some great books!


----------



## deathwizard (Jul 18, 2007)

HoopyFrood said:


> Hmmm...books that I have recently read...
> 
> - The Lies of Locke Lamora - _Scott Lynch_ (which I _loved_, t'was brilliant!)
> - The Cat Who Walks Through Walls - _Robert Heinlein_ (enjoyable and I love Pixel - Blert!)
> ...


 
These are some great books too. I especially recommend sticking with Erikson.


----------



## Connavar (Jul 18, 2007)

deathwizard said:


> These are some great books!




Not The Black Company it was a huge letdown!


----------



## Anthony G Williams (Jul 20, 2007)

Currently re-reading (after a long gap) Bruce Sterling's *Schismatrix*. An interesting plot, I'll post my views when I've finished.


----------



## ice.monkey (Jul 20, 2007)

Last 5 I read:

The Lords of the North by Bernard Cornwell
The Knight by Gene Wolfe
The White Road by John Connolly
Jonathan Strange & Mr Norrell by Susanna Clarke
Mortal Engines by Philip Reeve

I haven't given them any star rating, but would recommend them to anyone as I enjoyed them all for different reasons.

Currently reading:

Gallows Thief by Bernard Cornwell

After that:

The Jester by James Patterson & Andrew Gross

and after that...


----------



## Connavar (Jul 20, 2007)

The last books i have read now are :

_*The Dead Zone*_ - _Stephen King_ _*5 stars*_ it was a great story.
_*Young Bloods*_ - _Simon Scarrow_ *4 Stars* only cause Napoleon's part of the story is very interesting. He is such a character. His underdog story with him going from a youth from Corsica to a high ranked Military officer so fast is great to read.

Arthur Wesley/Wellington on the other hand was boring. The best thing he did was buying his rank in the military....
Its like Scarrow on purpose tries making his story boring. Sure he cant change the guy was a noble that get alot things for free cause of his blood but still i though his story would be alittle more interesting.


Now im gonna read :

_*Darker Than You Think*_ - _Jack Williamson_
_*Gates of Rome*_ - _Conn Iggoulden_
*Under the eagle* -  _Simon Scarrow_
*Different Seasons* - _Stephen King_


As you can see im on a Historical Fiction High


----------



## Ash-ley (Aug 18, 2007)

Here are the last 5 books these past few weeks:

The Good The Bad The Undead - Kim Harrison
Every Which Way But Dead - Kim Harrison
Fistful of Charms - Kim Harrison
For A Few Demons More - Kim Harrison
The lunatic Cafe - Laurell K. Hamilton

Yeah, flew through the Kim Harrison series lol





Rhombus


----------



## Ash-ley (Aug 18, 2007)

I just finished reading the whole Kim Harrison, Rachel Morgan series.  Lots of magic, the lead is a witch.  There are 5 in the series.



Rhombus


----------



## Overread (Aug 22, 2007)

well i;ve recently read:
Shadows and Light - Anne Bishop
Durzr - Stephen Brust

And at the moment I am reading:
Eragon - Paolini
Path of Honour - Dianna Fharoh Francis
Post Captain - Patrick O'Brian
The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever - Stephen Donaldson
The Voyage of the Jerle Shannara Trilogy - Terry Brooks
A Clash of Kings - George R.R. Martin
Memories of Ice - Stephen Erikson

Note to self - finish a book and don't start long series


----------



## Godmage (Aug 23, 2007)

LAST FIVE:
Feast for Crows (Martin) - Excellent as always, but it did suffer from the way it was split from what will become A Dance with Dragons.

Chainfire (Goodkind) - I am so sick of this series, but there are a couple of plot lines I want to see through to their conclusion, so the torture continues.

Knife of Dreams (Jordan) - Quite enjoyable and Jordan finally seems to be digging his way out of the quagmire of plot lines that caused the series to become so bogged down.

In The Ruins (Elliott) - Excellent return to form after a couple of weaker installments in the middle of this series.

Crown of Stars (Elliott) - Very satisfying conclusion to this series. The final two volumes put this series firmly in my top 10.

NEXT FIVE:
Seer King (Bunch) - Currently reading. This is my second try at this one. I'm about 100 pages in and so far it's just ok.

Prince of Ayodhya (Banker) - Another second chance read.

Paladin of Souls (Bujold) Yet another second chance read. It's a phase, I guess.

The Hallowed Hunt (Bujold) - Assuming I enjoy the above.

New Spring (Jordan) - I have nothing to say here.


----------



## Musky (Aug 23, 2007)

*The Pest House* by Jim Crace.  

*Mara and Dann* by Doris Lessing.  I have a couple pages left, and then I am going to start the sequel.


----------



## Interference (Aug 23, 2007)

Just finished The Music of Hitchcock.

Just started The Happy Highwayman, a Saint book, because while I'm writing I don't like thinking about what I'm reading.


----------



## APhilmon (Aug 29, 2007)

I am reading Shadow Kingdoms which is a compilation of Robert E. Howard's works.  Not all of them mind you, but some of them.  From poetry to short stories.  

Some on Solomon Kane
Kull
Various Poetry works published in Wierd Tales

very good in fact.

Oh, and I am awaiting the arrival of my Fable series...


----------



## Ursa major (Aug 29, 2007)

I've just finished reading:

- _Waiting for Goldalming_ by Robert Rankin

- _Down the Bright Way_ by Robert Reed.

I must get out of this always-reading-the-same-type-of-book rut!

Apropos the _Bright Way_, I'm surprised that Reed has not produced more work set in this universe, given that there is so much more to find out about it.  (That's not to say the book didn't come to an appropriate ending given its story.)  Or has he written more, perhaps in short stories?  I'd like to know if he has.  Thanks in advance. ;-)


----------



## Anne Lyle (Sep 4, 2007)

I don't read a lot of fiction whilst I'm doing a big "push" on my own writing, but I'm about to go on holiday so I've stocked up on new novels to read. I need to suss out the competition 

*Recently read*

Fiction:
"The Privilege of the Sword", by Ellen Kushner - good fun, well written
"Tamburlaine Must Die", by Louise Welch - literary novella, good but too short

Non-fiction:
"The Uncrowned Kings of England", by Derek Wilson (biography of the Dudley family in the sixteenth century)
"Pistols at Dawn: A History of Duelling", by Richard Hopton
"Hubbub: Filth, Noise, and Stench in England, 1600-1770", by Emily Cockayne

*Just ordered from Amazon*

"The Lies of Locke Lamora", by Scott Lynch
"The Court of the Air", by Stephen Hunt
"The Blade Itself", by Joe Abercrombie

Hmm, which to read first...?


----------



## Connavar (Sep 4, 2007)

Recently read 

*The Killing Floor* - _Lee Child_ *5 Stars of 5 *
a great crime book with a very interesting main character and story.



Next reads:

*Die Trying* - _Lee Child_
*The Hunter* - _Richard Stark_
*Vampire Hunter D book 2* - _Hiyeduki Kikuchi_


----------



## thecommabandit (Sep 5, 2007)

*Recently Read:*
=Coyote Rising - Allen Steele


*Currently Reading:*
=The Return of the King - J.R.R. Tolkien
=JPod - Douglas Coupland

*Going to Read (in order):*
=Coyote Frontier - Allen Steele
=Half Asleep in Frog Pajamas - 
=Doctor Whom: E.T. Shoots and Leaves - A.R.R.R. Roberts
=Digital Fortresses - Dan Brown
=Eragon (and whatever the other book is called) - Christopher Paoaoaoalini (sp?)
And then maybe that Hume in 90 Minutes book I have lying around, compact philosophy is always good.


----------



## Redtail (Sep 12, 2007)

have recently read

Dragonsblood   T.McCaffrey

The Rouseabout   R.Treasure
Say it out Loud    A.Sutton & N.McMahon  although not sf, both great aussie reads


Am currently reading

book 1 of Mordants Need( a Man Rides Through)   S.Donaldson
Dragon's Fire   T&A McCaffrey


----------



## manephelien (Sep 12, 2007)

The Girl Who Heard Dragons, an anthology of stories by Anne McCaffrey.


----------



## Interference (Sep 12, 2007)

Ursa major said:


> I've just finished reading:
> 
> - _Waiting for Goldalming_ by Robert Rankin



I HATE THIS.  I wrote a short story called Waiting _in_ Godalming.  I think I'll shoot myself and tear up my ideas journal before somebody publishes my idea for four kids and a dog solving mysteries.  (I'm calling it Scoopy Doop.  Neat, huh?)

Oh, and I just started on Wodehouse.


----------



## DeepThought (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm reading Consider Phlebus by Iain M Banks.


----------



## Giovanna Clairval (Sep 15, 2007)

I am currently reading _Perdido Street Station_, by China Miéville.

It's beautifully written.


----------



## Cipher (Sep 17, 2007)

_Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring_ *JRR Tolkien*

- I thought I would get back into my reading mindset with a classic!


----------



## Connavar (Sep 18, 2007)

I just finshed my first western book *Boone's Lick* which i thought was very good.

Also read recently Ian Rankin's first Rebus book. *Knots and Crosses* a very interesting take on the police story. Alot better than the second book *Hide and Seek.*


----------



## Anne Lyle (Sep 22, 2007)

Just finished "The Lies of Locke Lamora" - nice world-building and some great ideas, but over-written, IMHO. Not bad for such a young writer, though - I'll be interested to see how the sequel shapes up. 3.5 stars (I'm a harsh critic!)

Next up - an unpublished thriller (for my critique group) and maybe "The Blade Itself".


----------



## tarifa (Sep 22, 2007)

The Long Dark Teatime of the Soul   Douglas Adams  

havent read it in years but its definatley still hitting that minor chord i remember


----------



## urchin (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm just finishing R Scott Bakker's Prince of Nothing trilogy. Worth checking out.


----------



## manephelien (Sep 28, 2007)

Just started JRRT's The Children of Húrin.


----------



## speedingslug (Oct 2, 2007)

Just finished T*he Iron Council*, now reading _Peter Hamilton's_ *The Reality Dysfunction *


----------



## Overread (Oct 2, 2007)

Just started reading "Wolf's Blood" by Jane lindskold
speedingslug - reality dysfunctin is a great read - just don't get worried about the opening chapters - once the science is out of the way the story (or stories as it really should be) start comming out.


----------



## speedingslug (Oct 2, 2007)

Overread said:


> Just started reading "Wolf's Blood" by Jane lindskold
> speedingslug - reality dysfunctin is a great read - just don't get worried about the opening chapters - once the science is out of the way the story (or stories as it really should be) start comming out.



Cheers, I don't mind the Science it may take a bit to understand, but takes me a while to remember the characters and what they are/are doing at first. I'm 100 and odd pages in.......tis a hefty book.


----------



## clovis-man (Oct 3, 2007)

Just started "Pushing Ice" by Alastair Reynolds. I'm a happy boy.

Regards,

Jim


----------



## Redtail (Oct 3, 2007)

Have just started Raymond E Feist's Krondor the Betrayal, my first Feist book(I got it for .50cents at the local library discard shop) and Im hooked.


----------



## Ginkus (Oct 4, 2007)

Redtail said:


> Have just started Raymond E Feist's Krondor the Betrayal, my first Feist book(I got it for .50cents at the local library discard shop) and Im hooked.


Feist is good, haven't read him in a bit, but hopefully will get around to him again. 

Currently reading Night Watch, and it is a lot better than the movie. But I get the feeling that something is lost in the translation (it's Russian for those not in the know). So overall it's alright.

Last five read where: Beowulf (loved it, awesome epicness). Hogfather by Terry Pratchett (great, as usual for Pratchett). Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? by Philip K. Dick (really cool, smart Sci-Fi). Penny Dreadful by Will Christopher Baer (really cool, trippy modern noir). And Casino Royale by Ian Fleming (liked it, but gotta say I prefer the movie, book was sort of uneventful).

Up next is more Pratchett and then I'll finally be diving into George R. R. Martin.


----------



## clovis-man (Oct 4, 2007)

Ginkus said:


> Casino Royale by Ian Fleming (liked it, but gotta say I prefer the movie, book was sort of uneventful).


 
I know this gets beyond SF & F but: Consider how long ago Casino Royale was written. It was Fleming's first Bond novel, IIRC. I read it circa 1961. Haven't read a Fleming book in ages, but I remember thinking this one was one of the best. I also remember thinking what a shame it was that the Burt Bacharach, David Niven, Peter Sellers movie so deliberately avoided having anything to do with the book.

Now a new Casino Royale movie. And a good Bond flick, at that. Great action. A good new James Bond. But (sigh) still not much like the original, more elegantly paced tale. The thing is, I believe that the time for a Casino Royale film that really follows the book is long past us. Nobody would be interested anymore.

Regards,

Jim


----------



## Aniri (Oct 4, 2007)

Just started Mad Ship, by Robin Hobb.


----------



## Overread (Oct 4, 2007)

Good luck with the Mad Ship, I am a fan of Hobb, but I found this one a little heavy going and a tad slower than I like, but it is a good book. (that I was listning to the music from Pritate ot Carribbean might also have slowed my reading)


----------



## Aniri (Oct 4, 2007)

Overread said:


> Good luck with the Mad Ship, I am a fan of Hobb, but I found this one a little heavy going and a tad slower than I like, but it is a good book. (that I was listning to the music from Pritate ot Carribbean might also have slowed my reading)


 
Thank you.  I started with the Farseer trilogy...LOVED it.  I went to the Liveship series next because I had the volumes waiting patiently on my book shelf (otherwise, I think I might have gone on to the Tawny Man series). Ship of Magic, I have to admit was slow going for me (my guess is that I was still too fresh from the Farseer and still thinking of the Fool and Fitz...etc..)--it did engage me eventually though.  I'm NOT a huge fan of the ship/sailing descriptions *yawn*  All those terms Then again, it leaves me more in awe of authors who can so beautifully describe something which they have never done themselves, KWIM?


----------



## Connavar (Oct 4, 2007)

Ginkus said:


> Feist is good, haven't read him in a bit, but hopefully will get around to him again.
> 
> Currently reading Night Watch, and it is a lot better than the movie. But I get the feeling that something is lost in the translation (it's Russian for those not in the know). So overall it's alright.
> 
> ...



Nightwatch i enjoyed.  The translator did a great job.  You get over the wierd feeling of reading a translation of a Russian book and get into the story.


If you liked Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? , try Altered Corban by Richard Morgan. Its alittle similer since both are SF Noir.  Alot more violence in AC though.


----------



## Rosemary (Oct 4, 2007)

_Feast of Souls _by Celia Friedman was a great read despite it being classed as 'dark fantasy'.  Will certainly be reading her next book.
Have also read Book One of _Darkglass Mountain, The Serpent Bride _by Sara Douglass, one of my favourite authors.  I loved her first two trilogies - _Axis _and _Wayfarer Redemption.  _Looking forward to her next edition.
Have re-read the trilogy _Fire of Heaven _and Book One of _Husk _by Russell Kirkpatrick.  He's a great writer and his world building and characters are really good.
Now I am reading Book Two of _The Tide Lords _by Jennifer Fallon.  I'm finding it very difficult to put the book down!  I've read her previous three trilogies, although I thought her first and third were much better than the second trilogy.  This is another series I shall be continuing to read as the books are published!


----------



## speedingslug (Oct 16, 2007)

*Geomancer* - _Ian Irvine._


----------



## Connavar28 (Oct 17, 2007)

The last five books i read were Fall of kings (5stars) sharpes trafalgar (5stars) starfighters of adumar ( 4stars) legend for the thirtieth time lol (5stars) and sword in the storm for the eightieth time


----------



## Connavar (Oct 17, 2007)

_These are the last five books i have read:_


_*Richard Stark - The Hunter*_ 5/5
*Richard Stark - The Man with The Getaway Face* 4.5/5
_*Dennis Lehane - Sacred*_ 4.5/5
_*Richard Morgan- Broken Angels*_ 2.5/5
*Philip Pullman - Northern Lights  *5/5



5/5 doesnt mean its the best book i have read rather than its as good as it can get in a book of that genre.


----------



## deathwizard (Oct 20, 2007)

Has anyone out there read almost every book that has been mentioned on this thread? Or even heard of every book? I consider myself well-read in fantasy, yet I've read probably just 30% of what was mentioned and hadn't even heard of probably 20% of it. Is it just me?


----------



## Thorn Nightstalker (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm currently reading Wizards First Rule by Terry Goodkind. Excellent stuff!


----------



## Cayal (Oct 22, 2007)

Parsifal Mosaic - Robert Ludlum. I love my spy books.


----------



## Mithridelle (Oct 23, 2007)

Black Magician trilogy


----------



## Constantine Opal (Oct 23, 2007)

Nothing at the moment, but two books I read again and again are: Reaper Man by Terry Pratchett (my absolute fave) and a book called Mirage by Louise Cooper. I will never get bored of reading those.


----------



## Durandal (Oct 24, 2007)

Reading Gene Wolfe's "The Book of the New Sun" series at the moment. Quite good!


----------



## Omphalos (Oct 24, 2007)

im currently reading Lilith's Brood by Octavia Butler.  Its a trilogy, so I break it up by reading novellas as I go along.  I just finished Seven Views of Olduvai Gorge.  When Im done with Lilith's Brook I have What Mad Universe sitting ready for a re-read.


----------



## Mithridelle (Oct 26, 2007)

The Lord of the Rings - JRRT

Yes - once more I am drawn to them...


----------



## Who's Wee Dug (Oct 26, 2007)

Constantine Opal said:


> Nothing at the moment, but two books I read again and again are: Reaper Man by Terry Pratchett (my absolute fave) and a book called Mirage by Louise Cooper. I will never get bored of reading those.


You should try are read some other books by Louise Cooper provided you have not done already.


----------



## Joel007 (Oct 26, 2007)

speedingslug said:


> *Geomancer* - _Ian Irvine._


 

I liked that book, I hope you do too 

I'm reading Brian Lumley's _Mythos Omnibus_


----------



## Overread (Oct 26, 2007)

Well currently I am reading:
Memories of Ice by Steven Erikson
Stolen by Kelly Armstrong
Sea Dragon Heir by Storm Constantine
A Clash of Kings by Martin
The Dreaming Void by Peter F. Hamilton

also I tried to read the Jerle Shannara Trilogy - got at least 60 pages in, but I can't help but feel that the author is joking with me - especially concerning character names - do things pick up later (also my first bit of Terry)


----------



## tiailds (Oct 27, 2007)

Just finished Winds of Fate and am starting Winds of Change by Mercedes Lackey.  Some parts I have trouble staying interested, others I can't put it down.


----------



## Mr Baatard (Nov 1, 2007)

_Deed of Paksenarrion_, by Elizabeth Moon.  It's pretty good.


----------



## Harleyquin (Nov 2, 2007)

the Black Magician and the Age of five by Trudi Canavan, nice light reading with strong female roles.

If you liked Eddings this is a nice author to slip into


----------



## Overread (Nov 2, 2007)

I liked Black Magician, but could not come to like the Age of Five series - I will probably give it another go in time

Add Dragons of Autumn Twilight to my list


----------



## Cayal (Nov 2, 2007)

Never understood how people can read more than one book at a time.

I am reading Gods of Amyrantha by Jennifer Fallon. It's her second book in the Tide Lord series.


----------



## Overread (Nov 2, 2007)

And here is the really scary part - I don't use bookmarks . . . . . . . . .though I might start if I find any I like the look of


----------



## zedlav (Nov 3, 2007)

John Le Carre's The Looking Glass War. I have been meaning to read all the Smiley novels for a couple of years now and this month is as good as any for that. 

No Sci-Fi/Fantasy, but a really old fashioned Cold War thriller, with people wearing bowler hats, being chauffered around in Humbers, discussing the recent Cuba crisis and other tradecraft over glasses of sherry in clubs, etc.  Cannot say I really like this one, though. None of the characters are even remotely likeable and I quite suspect Le Carre intended it that way. 

He is superb author, though, don't get me wrong.


----------



## j d worthington (Nov 3, 2007)

Overread said:


> And here is the really scary part - I don't use bookmarks . . . . . . . . .though I might start if I find any I like the look of


 
Didn't use to myself, until I got into so much research where I'm having to look up sometimes dozens of references at a time. (Of course, getting old and having my memory go south for the duration doesn't help....)

Am currently reading: *Horror: Another 100 Best Books*, ed. by Stephen Jones and Kim Newman
*The Dead Secret*, by Wilkie Collins
*The New Canaan*, by Thomas Morton
an old issue of _Crypt of Cthulhu_
and various collections of essays by different authors here and there....


----------



## bookfan (Nov 3, 2007)

Redtail said:


> Have just started Raymond E Feist's Krondor the Betrayal, my first Feist book(I got it for .50cents at the local library discard shop) and Im hooked.


Many fans of Feist generally don't like Krondor the Betrayal.  If possible, you should start with Magician: Apprentice and Magician: Master.


----------



## Cayal (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't know why I loved the Krondor series.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Nov 3, 2007)

I have just started a book by a new author, Brandon Sanderson. The book is titled, Mistborn, The Final Empire and it is really quite unique as far as fantasy goes. The magic system is unlike any other I have read and the story is very well done indeed. I plan to take a look at his two other books after I read this one.

Edit: here is a link to his website if anyone is interested BrandonSanderson.com


----------



## tarifa (Nov 10, 2007)

Eragon by christopher paolini

Picked it up at a friends when i was baby-sitting. Its actually the 13 year old sons an he said i could borrow it. Not ground-breaking or earth shattering, but a very pleasant read all the same.

there was a film of it came out recently wasn't there? Any good?


----------



## Overread (Nov 10, 2007)

The film was a disaster! I think the script writer was, oh about 5 years old  (not kidding)
they only got one part of the film right and that was the dragon CGI - the rest was a disaster


----------



## kyektulu (Nov 10, 2007)

*At the minute im reading 'Mistress Of The Empire' by Raymond E Feist and Janny Wurts *


----------



## Anomander (Nov 12, 2007)

Just finished the new JV Jones novel (sword from red ice), now reading The warrior prophet by R Scott Bakker.


----------



## tarifa (Nov 12, 2007)

kyektulu said:


> *At the minute im reading 'Mistress Of The Empire' by Raymond E Feist and Janny Wurts *



yey  i love that series


----------



## matt-browne-sfw (Nov 14, 2007)

*The Millennial Project: Colonizing the Galaxy-In 8 Easy Steps*
by Marshall T. Savage

Great book indeed!


----------



## Talysia (Nov 14, 2007)

Reading Masamune Shirow's _Ghost in the Shell_, then I'll be moving on to _Black Magic_, by the same author.


----------



## bruno-1012 (Nov 14, 2007)

The Truest Power by Rebecca Neason

A Jane Austin biography

One Good Knight by Mercedes Lackey

Darcy & Elizabeth by Linda Berdoll (curious to see how far she can mangle the characters!)


----------



## white_wanderer (Nov 26, 2007)

Peter F Hamilton's nights dawn trilogy.  Just coming to the end of Neutronium Alchemist.

I love the way he just inserts you into the action without the tedious explaining that others go through.


----------



## Redtail (Nov 28, 2007)

Just started Wintersmith by Terry Pratchett, hope I'm not up all night trying to finish it!


----------



## Cayal (Nov 28, 2007)

War and Peace.


----------



## Ice fyre (Nov 28, 2007)

Moorcock, Silverheart, a typically strange book set within the confines of the Multiverse, its a good read s far looking to finish it soon, hmmmm what next I wonder!


----------



## nj1 (Nov 28, 2007)

Last read -
Thw Whalr Road, ?, 3*
Fall of Kings - Gemmell, 4*
Heroes V.M. Manfredi, 1* (sorry)
Sword Song, Cornwell, 4*
The Twilight Herald, Tom Lloyd, 5*(Would recommend Storm Caller first)
The Generals, Simon Scarrow, 4*

And about to start Men of Bronze, Scot Oden


----------



## Stormflame (Dec 2, 2007)

I normally read fantasy, when work permits it.  But, I picked up an old Stephen King book from our storage building the other day and have reached a few chapters in.  I am caught now, but, as so many times before, I will probably abandon it.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm kind of in between books right now...kind of on a Dean Koontz spree at this time, but I also keep in touch with old favorites: the Magic Kingdom of Landover series, whatever Xanth books I can lay my hand on, and just about any fantasy novel by David Eddings-though I haven't taken a look at his Dreamweaver series yet.


----------



## Sir Mills (Dec 2, 2007)

I just finished Magician (part1) Apprentice and am now in the middle of (part2) Master by Raymond Feist.
I have to sat that I'm rather enjoying it.


----------



## Serin (Dec 2, 2007)

Have picked up Raymond E. Feists King of Foxes again. (brilliant)


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 2, 2007)

Have only got 50 pages left of 'World Without End' by Ken Follet   Then I shall have to re-read a book until I can get another new book to read.


----------



## Connavar (Dec 3, 2007)

These are the last books i have read.

*Now Wait For Last Year* 5/5 - _Philip K Dick_
*The Maze of Death *4/5 - _Philip K Dick_
*The Mourner* 4/5 - _Richard Stark_
*Paycheck*  (short Story) 3.5/5 - Philip K Dick
*Black Colossus* (short story)  5/5 - Robert E Howard*
Tripwire* 3.5/5 - _Lee Child

A good week or two there books wise.

Reading right now : * Dune

*_


----------



## Durandal (Dec 3, 2007)

Recently finished:

Brian Aldiss' Helliconia trilogy. Not bad, but somehow not as compelling as I had been led to believe. This might've been a case of having a series hyped to a ridiculous extent by friends before I read it, after which it just can't possibly live up to expectations.

Now reading:

"The Forever War," Joe Haldeman. Been meaning to read this for years. Just about 50 pages in, seems good so far.

Next on the pile:

"The Diamond Age", Neal Stephenson.


----------



## Stormflame (Dec 10, 2007)

I am still on that Stephen King novel...Everythings Eventual.  I don't like his writing, at all.....it is just that it is so easy to relate to the story, it makes it cool.


----------



## george c (Dec 10, 2007)

rereading the ice and fire series now. one of the great series in my opinion


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Dec 10, 2007)

I am currenty rereading ASOIAF myself.  Currently on A Clash of Kings. Definately one of the best series out there.


----------



## Ramoth's Rider (Dec 10, 2007)

Durandal said:


> Recently finished:
> 
> Brian Aldiss' Helliconia trilogy. Not bad, but somehow not as compelling as I had been led to believe. This might've been a case of having a series hyped to a ridiculous extent by friends before I read it, after which it just can't possibly live up to expectations.


 

i Couldnt get in to those! I had Spring to start and thart was ok and then it just seemed to get silly and not make sense! Frankly i really struggled to finish them all. it was not happy reading.


----------



## aquamarine (Dec 21, 2007)

notihng


----------



## The Engineer (Dec 23, 2007)

i havnt read any recent SF or F books ive read alot of old war stories because thts all they gave us to read while on duty


----------



## BloodAndSouls (Dec 28, 2007)

Just finishing up _Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde_, and still reading Homer's _Odyssey_. Gah. Still!


----------



## Doug Graves (Dec 28, 2007)

I just finished *The Engines of God* by Jack McDevitt; BIG disappointment, don't waste your time.
Before that: *Schismatrix* (Bruce Sterling) and the *Revelation Space* trilogy (Alastair Reynolds).
Schismatrix was outstanding; Revelation Space was great but the two subsequent novels were just OK.  *Chasm City* was awesome.


----------



## Toby Frost (Jan 23, 2008)

At the moment I'm halfway through The Talented Mr Ripley by Patricia Highsmith. It's good: creepy and unsettling, and seen very much through the eyes of its mad lead character. The film was OK, but without all the visuals the book makes a much better job of exploring this strange man's mind. Low-key, but surprisingly disturbing.


----------



## iansales (Jan 23, 2008)

Ha. I just finished *The Talented Mr Ripley*, and was not impressed. See here (don't worry: no spoilers).


----------



## Connavar (Jan 23, 2008)

I finished John D Macdonald's *Deep Blue Good-By*, it thought it was a great book. It had evertything i want from a hardboiled PI like story.

Now im not sure if im gonna read *To Live Forever* by _Jack Vance_ or keep reading *Brasyl*_ by Ian Macdonald_.

There is also *Princess of Mars* by ERB.


----------



## Reading_fanatic (Jan 27, 2008)

I just finished reading Daughter of the Empire and Servant of the Empire and am now reading Mistress of the Empire all by Raymond E.Feist


----------



## Redtail (Jan 28, 2008)

Have just finished book 1,2 and 3 of The Belgariad, am now waiting for tomorrow to see if the library also has book 4 and 5!! am enjoying reading more Eddings, as its been a while.


----------



## chopper (Jan 28, 2008)

Doug Graves said:


> I just finished *The Engines of God* by Jack McDevitt; BIG disappointment, don't waste your time.
> Before that: *Schismatrix* (Bruce Sterling) and the *Revelation Space* trilogy (Alastair Reynolds).
> Schismatrix was outstanding; Revelation Space was great but the two subsequent novels were just OK. *Chasm City* was awesome.


 
Engines of God - I remember reading that one years ago...I just can't remember anything else about it. Not a good thing, in my case.

Currently reading:
The Classical World, by Robin Lane Fox
1599, A Year in Shakespeare's Life, by James Shapiro
Behind the Curtain, by Jonathan Wilson
and finally...
Memories of Ice, by Steven Erikson.
At least one is genre....


----------



## Simian (Jan 30, 2008)

Just finished: *A Canticle for Leibowitz *by Walter Miller.

Currently reading: *Ubik *by Philip K. Dick.

Waiting to be read next: *City of Saints and Madmen *by Jeff VanderMeer.


----------



## Toby Frost (Jan 30, 2008)

I read Leibowitz recently too. I thought it was great: really intelligent, thought-provoking but not too heavy-handed and even quite amusing at points. Enjoy Ubik: I think it's one of PKD's best.


----------



## LJonesy (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm reading _The Silmarillion_ by Tolkein and _Pawn of Prophecy_ by Eddings


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm reading _Odalisque _by Fiona McIntosh, a _Rolling Stone_ magazine, an anthology of _Rolling Stone _interviews, _U2_ by U2, _Silverthorn _by Raymond E Feist, and _Great Ashes Anecdotes_ by Gideon Haigh.


----------



## JFLewis (Feb 8, 2008)

Just finished -  Ender's Shadow by Orson Scott Card.

Now Reading - Plague Year by Jeff Carlson.


----------



## steve bolger (Feb 10, 2008)

have just reread steven ericksons malazan book of the fallen( books 1-7). i also recently read the empire trilogy by ray feist and janny wurts


----------



## JadeTrickster (Feb 10, 2008)

Just finished-True Talents by David Lubar

Starting-Sweet Far Thing by Libba Bray


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Feb 11, 2008)

The Chronicles of Narnia by CS Lewis (for the first time)


----------



## Toby Frost (Feb 15, 2008)

Well, I've just finished The Running Man, by Stephen King. It's an effective novel, in the same way that a piece of timber with a nail in it is an effective way of resolving an argument.

It reads like King wrote it very quickly, unsure what he was writing: it starts as a satirical dystopia, then becomes a chase, then a sort of psychological thriller. But it's still good, pretty well written, and the satirical ideas behind it are weirdly accurate these days. Not King's best by a million miles, but still strong and interesting.


----------



## Joel007 (Feb 15, 2008)

Lady of Winterfell said:


> The Chronicles of Narnia by CS Lewis (for the first time)



Ah, good memories. I must re-read those


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Feb 15, 2008)

Joel007 said:


> Ah, good memories. I must re-read those


 
I read the first two books so far, taking a little break and going back to Robin Hobb's Royal Assassin. But I will get back to the Chronicles so I can finish them.


----------



## RodneyMcKay (Feb 16, 2008)

Books I've recently read:
 Rangers Apprentice series by John Flanagan
  Seven Titles (four and a half stars)
 DragonFlight by Anne McCaffrey (Four and a Half stars)
 The Singer of All Songs by Kate Constable (I love this book! Five Stars)
 The Iron Tree by Cecila Dart-Thornton (One star)

Books I am planning to read
 Magik, Flyght and Physik by Angie Sage are all sitting there waiting for me to find the time to read them


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Feb 16, 2008)

I don't like Anne McCaffery, and the _Iron Tree _is one of my favourite fantasy books ever! So there!


----------



## RodneyMcKay (Feb 16, 2008)

I just don't like how it takes forever to get to the Actual story, it wasn't right and I couldn't ghet hooked, I didn't even finish it.
I did however like the First series she wrote (Ill Made Mute, Lady of Sorrows and Battle For Evernight) but that one just didn't hook me.
Each for their own I suppose


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 17, 2008)

I am currently in the R.A. Salvatore Dark Elf books


----------



## RodneyMcKay (Feb 17, 2008)

Any good so far?


----------



## Connavar (Feb 17, 2008)

Finished reading:_* Waylander *_by David Gemmell 5/5
Currently reading:  _*Kesrith*_ by CJ Cherryh and *The Fellowship of The Ring *by JRRT.

Funny i enjoy Kesrith more so far


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 17, 2008)

Rodney you will just have to get your nose out of your science books and read em yourself !!!


----------



## RodneyMcKay (Feb 18, 2008)

But I like the physics book *pained expression*

and the chemistry

But medical science can hardly be called a science (to quote the genius)


----------



## Drachir (Feb 20, 2008)

Just Finished Jane Lindskold's Through Wolf's Eyes sextology.  It was better than I thought it would be and I quite enjoyed it.  Now reding Terry Pratchett's Jingo.


----------



## Lioness (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm currently reading the Last Dark Tower book.
I want to finish it, as it has been a long road, but at the same time, I don't want to.
I almost don't want to find out how it ends, I want everyone who is left to go on being left. Unfortunately that idea got killed 10 or so chapters ago.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Mar 11, 2008)

Still reading the Chronicles, as well as Assassin's Quest by Robin Hobb and The Memoirs of Helen of Troy by Amanda Elyot


----------



## Anthony G Williams (Mar 11, 2008)

Just gritted my teeth, flexed my muscles and picked up Simmons' *Hyperion* omnibus. Looks interesting so far.


----------



## Alia of The Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I have just finished The Wheel of Time- The Great Hunt(book2). I am going to re-read Dune until I can get my grubby mitts on Book3


----------



## Lioness (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm now re-reading The Fiery Cross, by Diana Gabaldon.


----------



## sci-fi girl (Mar 14, 2008)

Lioness said:


> I'm currently reading the Last Dark Tower book.
> I want to finish it, as it has been a long road, but at the same time, I don't want to.
> I almost don't want to find out how it ends, I want everyone who is left to go on being left. Unfortunately that idea got killed 10 or so chapters ago.



I could have written those worlds lol. After "The lord of the rings", this saga is my favourite one. Hope you'll enjoy the conclusion. 

I'm reading "Sepulchre" by James Herbert.


----------



## Kostmayer (Mar 15, 2008)

Not decided yet.

I've just bought Imperium by Robert Harris - Fatherland is one of my fave books, I must have read it 6 or 7 times. The only other book of his I've read is Pompei. Good, but not in the same class as Fatherland.

But tomorrow I'm picking up Judas Unchained by Peter F Hamilton, and can't decide which to read first.

I'm also determined to carry on reading Neal Stephensons Baroque Cycle.


----------



## Toby Frost (Mar 15, 2008)

What's Left? by Nick Cohen, which is an angry, Orwell-style attack on what he sees as the betrayal of the people by the left wing, and The Difference Engine by William Gibson and Bruce Sterling (again), an alternative history about computers in the Victorian era. It's got that Gibson problem of having lots of good ideas not very clearly expressed, but it's a fascinating book.


----------



## Purdy Bear (Mar 20, 2008)

Deathly Hallows by JK Rowling

Raymond Feist Talon of the Silver Claw series thingy.

One of Ann McCaffrey's about the planet defence system and farmers lol. Sorry my memory isnt working today!

Eoin Coffer's Supernaturalist

Phillip Pullmans Dark Materials - sorry I must be the only person who doesn't like him LOL

Next to read
I want to get the latest Raymond Feist  - what happens after they find the black armour in the cave.

The Ann McCaffrey books living under my bed lol with the other 80 books waiting to be read.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Mar 20, 2008)

_The Pythons _by the Pythons
_Swallow the Air _by Tara June Winch
_Dizzy! The Jason Gillespie Story _as told to Lawrie Colliver
_Gardens of the Moon _by Steven Erikson
_Queen of Sourcery _by David Eddings (which is the one I'm reading most)


----------



## manephelien (Mar 21, 2008)

Tales from Planet Earth by Arthur C. Clarke.


----------



## DarkWanderer (Mar 25, 2008)

I am eagerly awaiting the release of the second book, second series of SM Stirling's "Dies The Fire" series.

Beyond that I read a LOT of white papers for work


----------



## matt-browne-sfw (Mar 30, 2008)

Iron Sunrise by Charles Stross.


----------



## BookStop (Mar 31, 2008)

Just finished _The Green Mile_ by Stephen King - a reread, excellent
_Grave Sight_ by Charlaine Harris - enjoyable light read
_The Handmaids Tale_ by Margaret Atwood - good but not not as good as I had hoped
_The Time Traveler's Wife_ - also a reread, best book ever written!
_The Bonesetter's Daughter_ by Amy Tan - I just love everything this woman writes.


----------



## Tirellan (Mar 31, 2008)

'Before They are Hanged' - Joe Abercrombie


----------



## Lioness (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm now reading _Rising Sun_ by Michael Crichton.


----------



## The_Warrior (Apr 1, 2008)

I am reading:



*Cell-By Stephen King*


*The Hobbit- By that author we all know*


*A Game of Thones- By that other author that a lot should know*


*Pendragon: Merchant of Death- By DJ MacHale*

Then I'm going to read Prince Caspian soon.


----------



## Who's Wee Dug (Apr 1, 2008)

The Sacred Seven by Amy Stout one of her early ones.


----------



## Lioness (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm about to start reading _All things Bright and Beautiful - Murder in the City of Light_ by Susan Mitchell or _The Sum of All Men_ by David Farland.
I'm debating which one to start.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Apr 3, 2008)

Currently reading *The Other Boleyn Girl by Philippa Gregory*


----------



## Lioness (Apr 4, 2008)

Well I just proved myself wrong. I am now reading _Camelot's Sword_ by Sarah Zettel.


----------



## edott (Apr 4, 2008)

Right now i am reading the first lensman by E.E. Smith. I am currently reading the lensmen series.


----------



## kyektulu (Apr 4, 2008)

Raymond E Feists = King of Foxes


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Apr 8, 2008)

*The Name of the Wind* by *Patrick Rothfuss*


----------



## Grimward (Apr 9, 2008)

*Stormed Fortress*, by Janny Wurts (Finally!!!)


----------



## Paul Alabaster (Apr 9, 2008)

Reading Cell by Stephen King after a dry spell of not reading him - going well so far.....hope he does not screw the ending!


----------



## steve bolger (Apr 9, 2008)

Hero in the shadows David Gemell


----------



## Connavar (Apr 9, 2008)

Im on roll right now.

_Finished:_ _*Odd Thomas*_ by _Dean Koontz *10/10*_ 

Best thriller that isnt crime that i have read. Koontz is the first time i have seen a bestselling thriller writer and saw why he is popular. He is actually a very good writer.... 

_Currently reading:_ _*Shadow*_ by _KJ Parker_

_Next Read:_ _*Silvertorn*_ by _Raymond E. Feist_


----------



## demolition lover (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm reading the Darran Shan books, I've just finished the third from the dem0on series, Slawter.


----------



## Reading_fanatic (Apr 11, 2008)

Reading- _The Prophet of Akhran_ by Tracy Hickman and Margaret Weis.

Next- Midshipmans Hope by David Feintuch


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Apr 12, 2008)

Reading_fanatic said:


> Reading- _The Prophet of Akhran_ by Tracy Hickman and Margaret Weis.


 
Is that a Dragonlance?


----------



## Reading_fanatic (Apr 12, 2008)

Hilarious Joke said:


> Is that a Dragonlance?


No its the Rose of the Prophet Trilogy and it is a stand alone trilogy with no connection to other series

Rose of the Prophet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Apr 12, 2008)

After some discussion, it's been decided to lock this thread.  Having outlived its original purpose, there seems to be some confusion with the monthly reading thread.

Apologies to anyone who feels they've been cut off in mid-conversation.


----------

